# Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung



## Zander01 (2. Januar 2006)

DER TERMIN: 29.9.06 - 1.10.06

Fertörakos bei Sopron am Neusiedlersee.
Preis pro Person/ Nacht 15 € . Das Haus hat 4Zimmer mit 8 Betten und vielen Matratzen, 2Bäder/WCs. Küche und 2 gr. Wohnzimmer.

interessierte für das 3 österreichische anglerbordtreffen von 29.9-1.10.06 am neusiedlersee auf der ungarischen seite:
Geko
sebastian
Fabio
234
rob
stockfisch
posengucker
Dorsch1
gismowolf
MaHaTawaNa
richard
fischerwahn und wolfgang
Helmet
Zander01

edit by rob: sorry zander01 das ich in deinem beitrag herumwurstel.aber ich möchte die finale info gerne im ersten stehen haben!danke für dein verständnis und lg rob


Hallo an Alle,

mir schwebt ein kleiner Gedanke gerade im Kopf herum. |kopfkrat 
Wie wäre es mit einem gemeinsamen Angeltag in Wien und Umgebung? #: 
Würde den Juni diesen Jahres vorschlagen.
Welcher Tag ist mir eagl, auf einem Wochenende sollte es sein.
Welches Revier es sein soll lass ich euch über, Tageskarten sollten erhältlich sein.
Wer hätte den generell Interesse an diesem Event teilzunehmen?

Würde mich freuen wenn wir was auf die Beine stellen könnten. :m 

Gruß
Zander01


----------



## posengucker (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Hallo zander01,

netter Gedanke. Wenn ich allerdings an das Österreichtreffen und die Teilnehmerzahl denke, dann sehe ich schwarz. Der Rob hat mal was von einer Hütte im Schilfgürtel des Neusiedler-Sees erzählt. Vielleicht kann er sich dazu mal melden.

lg
Werner


----------



## rob (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

servus @ alle#h
ja ,werner hat recht.wir haben jemanden der uns sein haus vermietet,das direkt am neusiedlersee in ungarn im schilfgürtel steht.
mit grossem steg/terasse die rund ums haus führt und vorne der see liegt.
das haus ist sehr gross und voll aus holz mit schilfdach.
man könnte von der terasse und vom boot aus fischen.nur wie viele sich da ausgehen weiss ich nicht.müsst ich mal nachfragen.botte kann man ja mitnehmen.ein österreichtreffen dort wäre sicher sehr nett,aber das haus muss eben auch gemietet werden.da ist es dann problematisch wenn am schluss wieder von allen gemeldeten nur so wenige überbleiben.denke das wird zu komplizert.ein treffen in wien und umgebung mit angel an einem tag wäre ich,sofern zeit,dabei.lg rob


----------



## Fabio (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

da würde ich auch gerne mitmachen, am besten wär wohl wirklich ne tageskarte in Wien, wo hängt auch von der teilnehmerzahl ab. Also alle interessierten melden


----------



## Zander01 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

:q na 3-4 sind wir ja schon.... 

Bis im Juni werden wir noch ein paar zusammenbekommen,
dann können wir entscheiden wo und wann.

Also Leute meldet euch, melden, melden, melden,.....


----------



## Helmet (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

ähm das mit der Hütte am ungarischen Teil des Neusiedlersees is ne gute Idee! Ich wohn ja nicht mal weit weg von der Grenze 

so ein weekend könnt ich mir schon mal vorstellen


----------



## fischerwahn (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

na zander 5+6 simma schon ;-)


----------



## gismowolf (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

So ein Treffen auf dem See,aus dem ich schon als Dreieinhalbjähriger meine ersten Fische fing,reizt mich natürlich schon auch sehr!!!!!!
Ich warte mal ab,ob sich das vielleicht mit Eurem Termin ausgehen kann!!??
Ich gebe Euch dann Bescheid!#6  #h


----------



## rob (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

na schau mer mal ob es noch mehr werden.dann werd ich mal fotos und info reinstellen.lg rob


----------



## richard (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Hi Leute!

Sehr interessant. Ich kann allerdings nicht am Wochenende mit dem 3. und den 10. Juni. Da feiern 2 Freunde von mir Hochzeit (nicht miteinander sondern nacheinander). Also wenn der Trip in der zweiten Junihälfte ist würde ich gerne mitfahren.
Ritschie


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Grias euch Leutl'n#h !
Also ich wer auch dabei wenn es sich arbeitsmäißig einrichten lässt, müsste halt nur genau wissen wann und wo:q .
Gruß.


----------



## gismowolf (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Hallo liebe Anglerkollegen und -freunde!!
Gibt es vielleicht zu diesem Thema schon irgendwelche Erkenntnisse oder Ideen,die noch nicht bis in`s Board gekommen sind??


----------



## Dorsch1 (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Das würde mich auch interessieren Wolfgang.


----------



## christian1234 (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

ich wäre auch dabei wenns nicht all zu weit weg ist


----------



## rob (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

ich wäre noch immer dabei!
mein vorschlag am neusiedlersee in ungarn würde auch noch stehen,aber dazu müssten wir mal schauen wie viele leute interesse hätten.weil organisieren,buchen und dann kommten nur 2 wäre nicht so feinwas haltet ihr von einem juliwochenende?oder ende september?
würde mich auch in wien treffen,nur da fehlt mir die location.
lg rob


----------



## stockfisch (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Hallo Jungs,

also von meiner Seite würde eigentlich auch nix dagegen sprechen, dass ich dabei bin .. habs zwar leider zu den letzten beiden Board-Treffen (die sogar fast direkt vor der Tür waren) nicht geschafft, aber reizen würds mich schon sehr


----------



## rob (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

also ich fasse mal die grundsätzlich interessierten in einer liste zusammen.
wie sieht bei euch zeitlich ende juni oder der juli aus? ! 
lg rob

interessierte:
Fabio
234
rob
stockfisch
posengucker
Dorsch1
gismowolf
MaHaTawaNa
richard
fischerwahn
Helmet
Zander01


----------



## posengucker (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

HI Rob,

bei mir mach mal ein grosses Fragezeichen.
Wenn, dann kann ich nur kurzfristig zusagen.

lg
Werner


----------



## richard (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

August und Anfang September wäre bei mir recht günstig (außer 25.08. - 27.08.2006).
Ritschie


----------



## rob (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

ok werner,kein problem!wäre aber super wenn du auch zeit hättest.

anfang august wäre für mich auch noch ok!!!ab mitte bin ich weg gen nordnorge.

werde gleich mal wegen fotos und preis für die hütte fragen!


----------



## sebastian (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Ab Mitte Juli wär gut weil dann hab ich Führerschein und kann auch hinfahren 
Außer Ungarn da darf ma glaub ich net mit L17.
Aber so ein Angeltag im Waldviertel wo man auch bissl hechtfischen kann da bin ich dabei !
Wenn mir wer eine gscheite Montage zeigt fürs Karpfenfischen dann auch gerne Karpfen


----------



## rob (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

also fotos und mehr infos kommen in kürze.der hausbesitzer ist gerade auf dem heimweg vom segeln in kroatien.
anfang august wäre für ihn auch ok.ich habe mal grob 10-20 leute angekündigt.
wenn es mehr werden,bekommen wir das auch gebacken. 
würde mich sehr freuen wenn wir da was nettes zusammen bringen.
fischen werden wir schon können,aber eher vom boot aus.eines oder zwei sind vorort(hab gehört auch ein kleiner segler)und meines werde ich mitnehmen.von unserem steg werden sich nicht allzuviele ruten ausgehen.also jeder der ein mobiles boot mitbringen kann und will würde sicher helfen.werde auch nach den gästekarten fragen.dürfte ja in ungarn nicht sehr teuer ausfallen.
sebastian,wir können dich auch von der grenze abholen.ist ja nur ein katzensprung und einen minigrenzposten!
von wien ist man nichteinmal eine dreiviertel stunde untwerwegs.


interessierte:
sebastian
Fabio
234
rob
stockfisch
posengucker
Dorsch1
gismowolf
MaHaTawaNa
richard
fischerwahn
Helmet
Zander01


----------



## gismowolf (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Hallo!
Ab 17.Juli bin ich Maurer,Bauhilfsarbeiter,Polier und was sonst noch so anfällt!
Ob ich an einem WE frei kriege erfahre ich spätestens Freitags jede Woche bis 
das Dach drauf ist!!.Das heißt,ich kann ab 17.07.leider nichts zusagen,aber wenn ich kann,dann komm ich!Irgendwo kann ich meine Liege oder den Schlafsack immer plazieren!Mit Lenzibald hab ich pn ausgetauscht!! Er sagt,wenn wir möchten,können wir auch wieder zu seinem Teich kommen!!
@rob
Kannst Du mir bitte auf der Karte einzeichnen,wo die Hütte am See steht?Zufahrt über Fertöd,oder?


----------



## richard (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Und was ist mit dem WE 07.07. - 09.07.2006?
Da ginge es bei mir auch, und der Wolfgang #h müsste noch nicht arbeiten.

@Geko: Wie schauts bei Dir aus?


----------



## Dorsch1 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Also ich werde vom 23.6. erstmal für 3 Tage in der Berliner Gegend sein und mit dem guten Aalfreak auf Wallerpirsch gehen.Von dort geht es dann am 27.6. weiter nach Nordnorge in mein geliebtes Hamneidet.Von dort werde ich erst am 18.7. zurück sein.
Was danach kommt bin ich zu allen Schandtaten bereit.|supergri 
Muß ja eh mal wieder mit dem ollen rob am Wasser sitzen,angeln und ein gutes Bierchen schlürfen.:m


----------



## sebastian (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

@rob

Das krieg ma schon irgendwie hin, meine Oma wohnt in Andau das is gleich bei der Grenze das geht schon irgendwie.
Wär halt nur interessant wo das Haus is.


----------



## posengucker (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> ok werner,kein problem!wäre aber super wenn du auch zeit hättest.
> 
> anfang august wäre für mich auch noch ok!!!ab mitte bin ich weg gen nordnorge.
> 
> werde gleich mal wegen fotos und preis für die hütte fragen!



Hi Rob,

sehr nett von dir, aber ich bekomm schön langsam ein Problem, alle Termine unterzubringen.
Würde sehr gerne kommen, nur will ich nicht zusagen, wenn ich nicht sicher bin, auch wirklich Zeit zu haben. 

lg
Werner


----------



## Geko (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Hey!
Hab das Treffen letztes Jahr wirklich nett gefunden#6. Wenn sichs zeitlich bei mir irgendwie einrichten läßt, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Für den Fall, das ich kommen kann, könnte ich auch ein Boot mitbringen. Möcht allerdings noch nicht fix zusagen, da bei mir die Wochenenden im Juli teilweise schon verplant sind#c. Legt's einen Termin fest, und ich werd schaun was sich machen läßt.

Gernot


----------



## stockfisch (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Hallo Jungs,

also generell wär mit Juli fast lieber als Juni (da bin ich arbeitsmässig noch sehr angehängt) .. aber ich lass auch mit mir reden ;-)


----------



## rob (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

ich peile jetzt mal das letzte juliwochenende an und werden mal sehen wer alles zeit hätte.lg rob


----------



## richard (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

leider nein.
Ritschie


----------



## posengucker (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

leider nein.
Werner


----------



## rob (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

na und erstes augustwochenende?


----------



## richard (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> na und erstes augustwochenende?



04.08. - 06.08.2006
Das ist gut
Ritschie


----------



## posengucker (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Hi,
nehmt auf mich keine Rücksicht, es geht sich eh nicht aus.
von 21.7 bis 13.8 alles verplant, vorher und nachher will ich den Welsen in AW auf die Hechelzähne fühlen und Anfang September bin ich wieder im Delta.

Bei mir ginge es am ehesten im Herbst, wenn die Hechte in den unendlichen Schilfwänden in Fressrausch verfallen.


lg
Werner


----------



## rob (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

also zeitlich ist mir mehr oder weniger fast alles recht.ich wäre auch für ende september.der tremin würde mir eigentlich gut passen da ich von mitte august bis ende september in nordnorwegen bin.
davor oder danach wäre für mich super.wenn mehr leute im herbst zeit haben dann machen wir es eben später!ich würde mich freuen wenn es soviele wie möglich schaffen können.
im herbst sind auch die meissten vom urlaub zurück und alles durch planen kann man dann auch noch gemütlich.ausserdem hat sogar unser lieber dorsch1 zeit und der besuch ist immer ein erlebnis:m
beste grüsse#h


----------



## stockfisch (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Also Ende September wär von meiner Seite auch ok ...


----------



## richard (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Ende September auch bei mir in Ordnung!
Ritschie


----------



## fischerwahn (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

robs´n schreib mich und wolfgang auch mal auf die liste > wenn der termin so 1 Monat vorher feststeht funktionierts bei uns sicher (zum fischen muss immer zeit sein.. (ausgenommen hochzeit, taufe und so zeugs)


----------



## gismowolf (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Ende September dürfte heuer auch das Wetter schon etwas stabiler sein!!
Und wenn der rob von Vannöya aus Nord-Norge womöglich einen Heili zum 
Verkosten mitbringt,bin ich zu 95% dabei!Über den letzten 5% schwebt das Dach!! #6  |supergri


----------



## Dorsch1 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

@ Gismo

Vieleicht treffe ich mich mit rob im September noch auf Andorya.


----------



## gismowolf (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Servus Micha!
Da könnt ihr dann mitsammen angeln und die frische,salzige Seeluft genießen und über die österreichischen Boardis sprechen,die leider heuer nicht nach 
Norge kommen können!! Und dazu wünsch ich Euch beiden ein ganz kräftiges Petri!!


----------



## rob (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

fein micha:m dann können wir ja gleich gemeinsam bis nach wien fahren:q

also ich würde jetzt mal ende september fixieren.die geaue info plus fotos bekomm ich in einigen tagen#h


----------



## posengucker (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Hi,

super. Dann sind die Chancen sehr gross, das ihr mich am Hals habt 

lg
Werner


----------



## sebastian (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

1 Augustwoche kann ich nicht bin ich auf urlaub und 28-30 Juli auch net da bin ich am Käfertreffen in windischgarsten


----------



## rob (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

letzte septemberwoche wird es stattfinden!!!!sebi!!#h


----------



## Dorsch1 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

@ rob

So wie es inzwischen ausschaut werde ich vorausichtlich oben sein auf Andorya. 
Also einer exelenten Filmsequenz Dorsch gegen Heilbutt steht dann nix im Wege. |supergri 
Ende September der Termin sollte dann auch bei mir passen.


----------



## rob (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

bestens micha!!das freut mich wirklich ganz besonders!!!:m
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## Zander01 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Mir ist es egal wann das Treffen stattfindet.
Nur im September kanns dann auch schon wieder mit dem Wetter nicht passen.
"Vorschlag": Würde früher nicht besser sein?

Lg Franz


----------



## rob (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

interessierte für das 3 österreichische anglerbordtreffen ende sptember 06 am neusiedlersee auf der ungarischen seite:
Geko
sebastian
Fabio
234
rob
stockfisch
posengucker
Dorsch1
gismowolf
MaHaTawaNa
richard
fischerwahn und wolfgang
Helmet
Zander01

servus franz und alle!!
da die meissten im september zeit haben werden wir es ende dieses monates veranstallten.
mehr über die hütte bekomm ich bald.
die infos die ich habe : ein steg so gross wie ein handballfeld der bis in den see voll hineingeht,auf diesem steht ein grosses holzhaus mit schilfdach und bietet 15 schlafplätze.mit liegen und matten können da nochmal 50 leute schlafen.rund um das haus(ausser nach vorne)ist eine freie wasserfläche die von einem schliffgürtel umgeben ist.
jetzt kommt das beste!!
die einheimischen sportfischer kommen,wenn niemand im haus ist,auf den steg und fangen rund um das haus gute zander,karpfen,aale und welse!!!
da geht angeblich wirklich was.somit können die leute die kommen auch rundherum fischen bzw mit den booten die dann vorort sind ,auf den neusiedlersee fahren.
das dach geht so weit über den steg das es bei regen immer trockene plätze gibt.
soll sehr rustikal und super schön sein.könnten wir grillen,uns gut selber verpflegen und unsere ruhe haben wir dort auch:m
beste grüsse @ all
rob


----------



## richard (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

des hört sich ja famos an


----------



## christian1234 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

das hört sich fucking geil an!!!!! ich bin dabei....


----------



## Dorsch1 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Hört sich echt super an.#6


----------



## posengucker (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Hi Rob,

hab das erst jetzt gelesen.

Super!!

lg
Werner


----------



## Dorsch1 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

@ rob

...kann sein das ich nicht allein komme.


----------



## gismowolf (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Hallo Micha!
Für Deine Begleitung rücken wir enger zusammen!!Da ist dann ganz sicher noch ein Plätzchen frei!!Da das Treffen ja heuer im Herbst ist,könnten Steinpilze und Parasole unser Kulinarium erweitern!?


----------



## Dorsch1 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

@ gismo

Deine Pilzspezialitäten waren letztens schon der Hammer.#6 
Freu mich dich dort wieder zusehen.


----------



## rob (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

so meine lieben!!
ich hab jetzt die infos bekommen.
hier mal zum gucken:m
lg rob

DER TERMIN: 29.9.06 - 1.10.06

Fertörakos bei Sopron am Neusiedlersee.
Preis pro Person/ Nacht 15 € . Das Haus hat 4Zimmer mit 8 Betten und vielen Matratzen, 2Bäder/WCs. Küche und 2 gr. Wohnzimmer.

interessierte für das 3 österreichische anglerbordtreffen von 29.9-1.10.06 am neusiedlersee auf der ungarischen seite:
Geko
sebastian
Fabio
234
rob
stockfisch
posengucker
Dorsch1
gismowolf
MaHaTawaNa
richard
fischerwahn und wolfgang
Helmet
Zander01


----------



## richard (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

no, ich freu mich schon!


----------



## rob (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

übrigens,zahlen können wir dann einfach vorort.
somit sind wir da flexibel mit der personenanzahl.
lg rob


----------



## fischerwahn (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

schaut weltklasse aus - freu mich (muss mir wohl einen counter in die signatur werfen)


----------



## posengucker (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Servas Rob,

das hast aber was ganz tolles für uns gefunden #6 .

Wo bekommt man denn die Lizenzen?

lg
Werner


----------



## rob (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

servus werner!
meine eltern werden die nächste woche dort in dem haus verbringen.ich werde sie da einen tag besuchen und fischereitechnisch alles klären.denke die karten wird es dort in der nähe geben.
freu mich schon aufs treffen im september, wird sicher eine runde sache:m
lg rob


----------



## Fabio (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Das gefällt mir sehr gut Ich würde gerne meinen Kumpel mitnehmen, wenn es platztechnisch möglich ist und er überhaupt zeit hat. Hm, was werden wir dort am besten angeln? bietet sich ja so vieles an

lg Fabio


----------



## rob (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

kein problem fabio!
platz ist genug!
ab 15 personen müssen wir halt auch mit liegen,matratzen und der gleichen arbeiten.also genug kapazitäten.
laut hausbesitzer wird rund um das haus karpfen,zander,aal und wels gefangen.such dir was aus:q
lg rob


----------



## posengucker (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Hi Rob,

super, hab mir den Termin schon ganz fett markiert.

lg
Werner

P.S.: ich nehm einmal Wels und Zander


----------



## rob (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

dito:m
rob bestellt auch einmal wels und zander....na und vielleicht verirrt sich ja ein aal:q


----------



## Fabio (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Ich hätt ja am liebsten Karpfen, nur brauch ich ja auch noch Platz für normales Gepäck  Oder doch nur die Spinnrute?? Rob, weisst du vielleicht, obs dort auch Schiede gibt?

lg Fabio


----------



## rob (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

ich werde mal fragen!mit dem boot den schilffgürtel beblinkern ist sicher keine blöde idee....ein boot ist dort,eventuell bekomm ich noch mehr!denke da geht noch was.
meines nehm ich natürlich auch mit!
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Hi Fabio!
Schiede gibt`s am Neusiedlersee jede Menge!Da geht`s am frühen Morgen zu wie in einem Donaualtwasser!!Also,pack in Dein Auto ein,was Du glaubst nicht entbehren zu können!!Noch was wichtiges!!Denk daran,daß das Wasser im See sehr trübe ist.
Das heißt gut riechende Köder für`s Naturköderangeln und für`s spinnen Köder,die gute Schallwellen erzeugen,mitnehmen!! 
Köder,die Fische durch Sichtreflexe zum Beißen verführen,kannst Du zu Hause lassen!!

@rob
Nimm bitte in deine Liste unseren neuen Boardi "schrottreactor" auf!Der will auch mit.


----------



## rob (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

mach ich wolfgang:m

DER TERMIN: 29.9.06 - 1.10.06

Fertörakos bei Sopron am Neusiedlersee.
Preis pro Person/ Nacht 15 € . Das Haus hat 4Zimmer mit 8 Betten und vielen Matratzen, 2Bäder/WCs. Küche und 2 gr. Wohnzimmer.

interessierte für das 3 österreichische anglerbordtreffen von 29.9-1.10.06 am neusiedlersee auf der ungarischen seite:
Geko
sebastian
Fabio
234
rob
stockfisch
posengucker
Dorsch1
gismowolf
schrottreactor
MaHaTawaNa
richard
fischerwahn und wolfgang
Helmet
Zander01


----------



## Fabio (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

@rob & gizmowolf: Danke für die Tips, dann wird mein Spinnsortiment aus Flachläufern und Poppern bestehen.

Nur was Naturköderangeln?: Was Wels und Zander angeht, bin ich so jungfräulich wie eine laue Frühlingsbrise vom Gerät her beim wels auch
Vielleicht doch ne Materialschlacht auf Karpfen^^ Ich hab gelesen das der Grund des Sees auf ungarischer Seite besonders schlammig sein soll, deswegen meine Bedenken auf Karpfen am grund, andererseits hab ich mal gelesen, wie ein paar Spezies ihren eigenen Futterplatz im Schlamm mittels einer gespannten plane gemacht haben, ob sowas erlaubt ist???


----------



## gismowolf (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

@Fabio
Am Schilfrand ist meist der Übergang von festem zu weicherem Schlammboden.Im Schilf ist weicher Schlammboden.Das hängt von der Strömung ab!!Strömung im See entsteht meist,wenn z.B.einmal zwei Tage lang der NW Wind weht,dann wird je nach Windstärke eine Menge des Oberflächenwassers an das gegenüberliegende Ufer gedrückt.Bei Windstille oder wenn der Wind aus anderer Richtung weht,fließt dann das bis zu 20cm aufgestaute Wasser wieder zurück.Ich habe es in Mörbisch schon erlebt,daß dann ein 80g Sargblei 
am Schlammboden keinen Halt mehr hat und in der Rückströmung
mitgerissen wird!!!Interessantes Detail zum See : Bedingt durch die Erdkrümmung liegt der Wasserspiegel in der Seemitte um ganze 37 m höher als am Nord-und Südufer!
Eine Plane zum Anfüttern kannst ruhig zu Hause lassen!Die Karpfen dort ziehen im Schilf und am Schilfrand herum,mit Vorliebe dort,wo die Schilfhalme schütter(vereinzelt mit etwas 
Abstand zueinander)stehen.Bei einem Biß,sollte man nur versuchen,den Karpfen nicht ins dichte Schilf flüchten zu lassen,denn dann gewinnt meist er!!Ich habe mit Vorliebe meist folgende Montage verwendet: Schwimmer fixiert oder mit großer Durchlauföse,keine Bebleiung(!)großer Einzelhaken mit bis zu 10 Süßmaiskörnern und die Tiefe so eingestellt,daß der Köder den Schwimmer bis zu 80°aufstellt.Da sieht man dann am Schwimmer jede Bewegung,wie die Fische mit dem Köder spielen!Bis der Karpf dann wirklich den Köder nimmt und weiterschwimmt,das hat oft eine halbe Stunde gedauert!!Da war immer totaler Nervenkitzel angesagt!!Ich nehme aber an,daß sich viele Boardis was zu erzählen haben und daher sollte man eine Selbstthakmontage mit Haar und einen Bißanzeiger verwenden,damit man keinen Biß übersieht!Wallerspezialisten sind rob und posengucker!Die werden Dir sicher die Geheimnisse der Wallermontagen verraten:q


----------



## posengucker (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Hi Fabio,

ich werde, da in Ungarn der lebende Köderfisch erlaubt, mit dem Knochen fischen, falls ich einen dementsprechenden Köfi erwische, der ordentlich Radau macht. 

Weitere Möglichkeit wäre eine Montage mit 
U-Pose und Blutegeln.

Da wir uns wahrscheinlich auf dem Steg nicht unbedingt leise verhalten werden, überlege ich noch, auf Wels auszulegen. Aber wahrscheinlich kann ich eh nicht anders  bzw. wird mein Knochen weit entfernt sein.

lg
Werner


----------



## Fabio (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

danke allen für die Tips und Infos, ne Frage hätt ich noch, mit welchen Fischgrössen kann man denn realistisch rechnen?Also bei Karpfen, Zander,Wels,Schied usw?


----------



## Fabio (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

danke allen für die Tips und Infos, ne Frage hätt ich noch, mit welchen Fischgrössen kann man denn realistisch rechnen?Also bei Karpfen, Zander,Wels,Schied usw?

@Rob: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit,Köder wie Maden und so, einzukühlen?


----------



## gismowolf (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

@Fabio
Ich glaube es war um 1975,da hat ein guter Bekannter von mir,der Berufsfischer war,einen Schuppenkarpfen von 25kg gefangen!
In der Regel werden Karpfen zwischen 3-6kg gefangen.Aber mit Gewichten bis zu 15kg kann man rechnen.
Wenn man allerdings einen Wildkarpfen dran hat,glaubt man,es zieht ein U-Boot am anderen Ende der Schnur!!
Zander hab ich bis 3kg gefangen,Kapitale sind selten,aber man hört ab und zu von Zandern zwischen 8-11kg,die aber eher am offenen See als Einzelgänger umherziehen.  
Von einzelnen Welsfängen bis 15kg hat man gehört.Wie es mit Welsen derzeit aussieht,werde ich in Erfahrung bringen!
Die meisten Rapfen(Schiede)werden  zwischen 0.75 - 2,50 kg gefangen.


----------



## nevis (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

hi leute 
kann man da eventuell noch mitfahren? ich kann auch dort zelten ausserdem muss ich am 31. 10. abends schon wieder weg. 
lg 
daniel


----------



## rob (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

servus daniel!!
geht kalr und ist notiert!
es können noch viel viel mehr leute kommen!!!
beste grüsse rob

DER TERMIN: 29.9.06 - 1.10.06

Fertörakos bei Sopron am Neusiedlersee.
Preis pro Person/ Nacht 15 € . Das Haus hat 4Zimmer mit 8 Betten und vielen Matratzen, 2Bäder/WCs. Küche und 2 gr. Wohnzimmer.

interessierte für das 3 österreichische anglerbordtreffen von 29.9-1.10.06 am neusiedlersee auf der ungarischen seite:
Geko
sebastian
Fabio
234
rob
stockfisch
posengucker
Dorsch1
gismowolf
schrottreactor
MaHaTawaNa
richard
fischerwahn und wolfgang
Helmet
Zander01
nevis


----------



## nevis (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

na super! freu mich ein paar neue spezis kennenzu lernen


----------



## posengucker (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Sag Rob,
wo genau bekommen wir die Lizenzen?

lg
Werner


----------



## rob (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

servas werner#h
da bin ich dran!!die lizenz selber ist nicht das problem.wir müssen uns aber auch die ungarngästekarte checken.die gibt es in shopron,aber wahrscheinlich nur bis freitag mittag.werde aber mit den leuten vor ort reden wie was wo!!!!...melde mich dann sofort.lg rob


----------



## Dorsch1 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Hi rob
So wie es ausschaut werde wir zu dritt kommen....also Dorsch1 + 2.
Kommt dein Mädel auch mit?


----------



## rob (3. August 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

servus leute#h
ich habe heute mit dem besitzer des hauses über die angelkarten gesprochen.es gibt in fertörakos ein angelgeschäft das die lizenzen verkauft.die verkaufen angeblich auch die ungarische jahreskarte(kostet seeehr wenig) mit.wo das geschäft liegt ,wurde mir beschrieben.heisst so ähnlich wie varkaulet.franz wird mir ,in einer woche nach seinem urlaub,die telefonnummer geben.ich ruf den dann an und erkundige mich über den genauen preis und die restlichen infos.

eine genaue anfahrtsbeschreibung in textform zu unserem haus stell ich natürlich auch noch ein!

wegen dem essen habe ich mir gedacht das jeder sich selber versorgt.es gibt ja küche und grill rund um die uhr:m
werde einige getränke kaufen,wäre super wenn jeder da auch was mitbringt.
möchte auch einige schmankerln in form von norwegenfisch mitbringen und der gismowolf hat mir geflüsstert er bringt einige krebse mit:q zum essen und angeln

ich selber fahre jetzt von 15.8-19.9 nach nordnorwegen zum arbeiten.in der zeit ist gismo so nett und übernimmt hier die moderaration für unser treffen:m wie gesagt,wir haben alle möglichkeiten.müssen nur darüber reden.
boot werd ich selber eines mitnehmen und zur verfügung stellen.wenn noch jemand ein mobiles boot hat und es gerne bringen möchte ,wäre das super!
mit besten grüssen und freu mich schon auf euch alle!!!
rob

Anfahrtsplan:














DER TERMIN: 29.9.06 - 1.10.06

Fertörakos bei Sopron am Neusiedlersee.
Preis pro Person/ Nacht 15 € . Das Haus hat 4Zimmer mit 8 Betten und vielen Matratzen, 2Bäder/WCs. Küche und 2 gr. Wohnzimmer.

interessierte für das 3 österreichische anglerbordtreffen von 29.9-1.10.06 am neusiedlersee auf der ungarischen seite:
Geko
sebastian
Fabio
234
rob
stockfisch
posengucker
Dorsch1 +2
gismowolf
schrottreactor
MaHaTawaNa
richard
fischerwahn und wolfgang
Helmet
Zander01
nevis


----------



## Zander01 (3. August 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Hallo Rob!
Danke für die Infos, freu mich schon drauf.
Bitte erkunde dich auch wie vorzugehen ist wenn man erst am Samstag Früh antrabt.
Danke


----------



## nevis (4. August 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

also ich komme mit meiner freundin und wir werden mindestens einen tag früher da sein, weil wir auch einen tag, am 30. abends abhauen müssen. 

bitte auch kein zimmer reservieren, da wir zelten. 
lg 
daniel


----------



## gismowolf (4. August 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

@ Zander01!
Wenn Du Samstag früh antrabst,hast Du leider den ersten gemeinsamen Abend versäumt,an dem es meist etwas später (oder früher)wird!! |supergri ! Ich würde Dich ersuchen,nicht zu laut 
über den Steg zu kommen,damit die Fische nicht erschrecken!!:q 
Aber sonst sollte die Anreise genauso erfolgen,wie wenn Du schon Freitags kommen würdest. :m
@ Daniel!
Es wird uns alle freuen,wenn Du Deine Freundin mitbringst! Platz soll ja genug sein!!


----------



## Chris26071 (7. August 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Hallo Leute.Sorry das ich hier einfach so stoere.  hab nicht sehr viel erfahrung mit dem angeln in oesterreich. hab die meiste zeit im ausland gelebt und dort geangelt. kann mir jemand vieleicht ein paar tips geben, wo ich leute kennen lernen kann und wo ich angeln kann, am liebsten fuer wels od. hecht
freu mich auf alle antworten

MFG Chris


----------



## rob (7. August 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

hallo chris!!
am besten du kommst zu unserem treffen.da wirst du viele angler aus deiner umgebung kennenlernen und fischen können wir auch!
fragen werden natürlich alle nach bestem wissen und gewissen beantwortet:m
lg aus wien 10
rob


----------



## Räuberschreck (8. August 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Hallo miteinander,

sind bei Eurem Treffen eigentlich noch Plätze frei? Wenn ja, wie wird das mit den Schlafmöglichkeiten geregelt? Habe mir die Einträge von früher angesehen, und mir scheint es sind weit mehr als 20 Leute mit von der Partie. 

Würde mich freuen bald von jemanden zu hören!
LG Martin


----------



## Zander01 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*




gismowolf schrieb:


> @ Zander01!
> Wenn Du Samstag früh antrabst,hast Du leider den ersten gemeinsamen Abend versäumt,an dem es meist etwas später (oder früher)wird!! |supergri ! Ich würde Dich ersuchen,nicht zu laut
> über den Steg zu kommen,damit die Fische nicht erschrecken!!:q
> Aber sonst sollte die Anreise genauso erfolgen,wie wenn Du schon Freitags kommen würdest. :m


 

Eigentlich meinte ich die Fischerkarte und Lizenz.
Wie komme ich zu der, am Samstag in aller "Herr Gotts Früh" ;+ 

Also ich kann mir das schon bildlich vorstellen wie alle am |schlaf: |schlafen  sind!
Werde auf jeden Fall ein paar "Errinerungs(Beweis)fotos" anfertigen. :q


----------



## gismowolf (8. August 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Servus Zander01!
Wir werden noch abklären,ob wir Blanko-Tageslizenzen erhalten können,dann dürfte es keinerlei Probleme geben!!


----------



## Chris26071 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*



rob schrieb:


> hallo chris!!
> am besten du kommst zu unserem treffen.da wirst du viele angler aus deiner umgebung kennenlernen und fischen können wir auch!
> fragen werden natürlich alle nach bestem wissen und gewissen beantwortet:m
> lg aus wien 10
> rob



cool, vielen dank.
Das problem ist ich hab noch kein auto, daher ist der transport fuer mich ein problem. wie komm ich da hin?? Oefentliche :q

und was fuer equipment brauch ich oder eher welche fische fischt ihr??
 10lb rute und rolle genug?? oder eher 15lb??

unterkunft und essen??

vielen dank

MFG Chris


----------



## Zander01 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

ähmm.... möchte uns jetzt nicht die Freude verderben, aber am 01.10. sind die NR-Wahlen!

Und wie schauts jetzt mit der Fischerkarte und Lizenz aus wenn ich Samstag Früh anreise?


----------



## fischerwahn (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

naja - dann halt sonntag nachmittag wählen gehen


----------



## gismowolf (30. August 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Hi Zander01 !
Rob ist am 15.08.06 zwecks angeln und filmen nach Nordnorwegen
gereist und wird am 22.oder 23.09.06 wieder in Wien sein!Bis dahin müssen wir uns bezüglich Verfügbarkeit der schon angesprochenen Blanko-Tageslizenzen gedulden.
Wegen der NR-Wahl sollte sich jeder auf dem zuständigen Gemeindeamt erkundigen,wie lange das Wahllokal geöffnet hält und dann rechtzeitig vom AB-Treffen abreisen!


----------



## posengucker (31. August 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*



gismowolf schrieb:


> Wegen der NR-Wahl sollte sich jeder auf dem zuständigen Gemeindeamt erkundigen,wie lange das Wahllokal geöffnet hält und dann rechtzeitig vom AB-Treffen abreisen!



oder mittels Wahlkarte seine Stimme abgeben.

lg
Werner


----------



## rob (21. September 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

servus meine lieben#h
melde mich wieder in österreich und dem ab zurück!
erfahre heute abend den genauen namen des fischergeschäftes im ort.dort bekommen wir ja die tageskarten.hoffe auch die ungarische landeskarte.der laden hat bis samstag mittag offen.werde dort morgen anrufen ,dann wissen wir mehr.
freu mich schon auf euch alle.wir ein nettes wochenende:m
lg rob


----------



## Dorsch1 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Hallo Rob mein Bester.
Ich muß leider absagen...aber vieleicht klappt es ja ein andermal bei mir.
Ich wünsch euch jedenfalls viel Spass.


----------



## posengucker (21. September 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Hi Rob,

komme erst am Samstag um die Mittagszeit.

lg
Werner


----------



## rob (22. September 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

alles klar werner!
sehr schade micha!hätt dich gerne getroffen#h#h

@all:ich fahre morgen vormittag ins haus nach ungarn runter und sehe mir alles mal genau an.werden dort auch in das fischergeschäft gehen und fragen wie es mit den karten aussieht.eventuell kann ich ja am fr  nächste woche die karten für die die erst am samstag kommen mitnehmen(wenn der am sa nicht offen haben sollte,oder die ungarische lizenz nicht verkauft).
das werd ich alles erkunden.
melde mich dann morgen abends wieder mit der ganzen info.
lg rob


----------



## rob (24. September 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

servus leute!
also,ich war gestern in unserem haus um mir alles anzusehen.
ist echt ein wahnsinn die lokation.wie geschaffen für ein ab treffen!!
rund herum nur wasser und fische.habe alle infos für uns zusammen und werde morgen früh eine aufstellung einstellen.nur noch kurz:fischerkarten können wir am fr bis 17:00 holen und am samstag bis 12:00!!!die wochenkarte kostet 4 euros und die ungarische jahreslizenz ebenso.
einkaufen können wir ganz in der nähe rund um die uhr in mehreren supermärkten
alles weitere wo das alles liegt bekommt ihr morgen.ich geh jetzt einmal einige stunden zum zanderfischen an die donau.lg rob


----------



## posengucker (25. September 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Hi Rob,

klingt toll. Freu mich schon.
Werde versuchen, bereits am Samstag früher vormittag aufzutauchen.

lg
Werner

P.S.: Hast einen Zander erwischt?


----------



## rob (25. September 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

servus alle!
wie versprochen stell ich euch jetzt die gesammelte info ein!!
DER TERMIN: 29.9.06 - 1.10.06

Fertörakos bei Sopron am Neusiedlersee.
Preis pro Person/ Nacht 15 € . Das Haus hat 4Zimmer mit 8 Betten und vielen Matratzen, 2Bäder/WCs. Küche und 2 gr. Wohnzimmer.

interessierte für das 3 österreichische anglerbordtreffen von 29.9-1.10.06 am neusiedlersee auf der ungarischen seite:

Geko
sebastian
Fabio
234
rob
stockfisch
posengucker
gismowolf
schrottreactor
MaHaTawaNa
richard
fischerwahn und wolfgang
Helmet
Zander01
nevis


also ihr fährt einmal die südautobahn ,bei guntramsdorf die autobahn richtung eisenstadt und bei klingenbach über die grenze.
das ist eigentlich problemlos und geht sehr rasch.
ihr bleibt auf dieser strasse und relativ kurz hinter der grenze kommt ihr nach sopron.die strasse führt um sopron herum,auf der kommen wir zu unserem haus und allen geschäften.
gleich bei der einfahrt in sopron seht ihr zu eurer rechten einen einkaufskomplex der sich plaza sopron nennt.hier gibt es einen supermarkt der CBA heisst und montag bis sonntag von 7:00-20:00 offen hat.hier könnt ihr mit visa oder bankomartkarte zahlen oder in forint.eine bank und automaten gibt es auch.

von 0-24 uhr hat der Tesco markt offen.das ist so ein englischer supermarkt.der nimmt auch euro und alles andere.diesen findet ihr auf der südlichein ausfahrt (kreisverkehr)der umfahrungsstrasse soprons von der wir aus österreich gekommen sind.

1000 forint sind momentan 4 €

die fischerkarten:
bekommt ihr in sopron in folgendem geschäft:
Angel Shop
Sopron
adresse: Varkerület 57
tel: 00(36) 99/318 514
öffnungszeiten:
mo-fr 8:00-17:00
sa 8:00-13:00

tageskarten für fertö kosten : 500 forint
wochenkarten: 1000 forint
die ungarische jahreskarte kostet 1000 forint.

also für uns das ganze wochenende 8 eurosdas geht:m
der angelshop ist sehr leicht zu finden.sopron ist klein und überschaubar.
ihr kommt jetzt auf der strasse von österreich bei sopron zuerst beim plaza vorbei.das liegt rechts neben euch...etwas unter der strasse.beim ersten kreisverkehr fährt ihr richtung zentrum.da stösst ihr dann auf den varkerület.das ist der alte stadtring um das zentrum.den fährt ihr einfach bis nummer 57.das geschäft liegt gegenüber eines alten festungsturmes der stadtmauer und in sichtweite steht die mariensäule.beim panoniahotel.
ist leicht zu finden.

nach fertörakos zum haus gehts so:
ihr kommt auf der strasse von österreich nach sopron ,bleibt auf dieser umfahrungsstrasse und biegt beim ersten kreisverkehr richtung fertörakos.
in fertö fährt ihr durch den ganzen ort ,die strasse runter bis fast ans ende.dort findet ihr auf der linken seite ein kleines schild FERTÖ.da fährt ihr rein und die strasse bis zum see.
bei der parkplatzeinfahrt sagt ihr ihr seit von Meisel oder Ludmer KFT.
auf der linken seite des parkplatzes liegt ein langer steg der bis zu unserem haus führt.es ist hausnummer 5 a

in fertö gibt es einige nette gasthäuser die lange offen haben.
auch einen kreisler und am parkplatz am see gibt es stände mit super langos (zb: mit sauerrahm und käse) und bratfisch usw...für den schnellen hunger:q

im haus gibt es eine voll eingerichtete küche mit allem was man zum kochen und saubermachen braucht.
mit offenem feuer dürfen wir nicht grillen.elektrogrill und kerzen ja.
der hat rund um das haus angenehme lichter stehen und bänke.ist sicher fein zum nachtfischen.
auf der haus eingangsseite liegt am steg eintlang ein interessanter bereich der bis zur schilffkante führt.die fangen da aale,zander,karpfen und auch welse.
habe auch einige fischer auf der anderen seite sitzen sehen.
ein gutes ruderboot für 2 leute liegt an unserem steg.ein kanu wäre auch noch da:q
im haus gibt es genug zimmer und matrazen für sicher 15 -20 leute.werde aber meine liege mitnehmen.
ich stell noch einige fotos der angelflächen rein!
ich freu mich schon auf das wochenende.hoffentlich passt das wetter und ihr könnt auch alle kommen.
@werner: leider hab ich nichts gefangen#h
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (25. September 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Servus Robert!
Besten Dank für Deine übersichtliche und bis ins kleine Detail vollständige Darstellung der Zufahrts-,Einkaufs- und Wohnmöglichkeit für das AB-Treffen 2006!!
Das hast Du wieder ganz super gemacht!!#6  #6 
Wir haben am Bau leider einen Verzug von 2 Wochen hinnehmen müssen und daher sind wir gezwungen,auch am kommenden Wochenende zu arbeiten.Und Samstag spätnachmittags oder abends erst zum Treffen zu fahren,hat bei 3 Std Anfahrtszeit nicht viel Sinn,wenn wir Sonntags um 09:00 wieder heimfahren müssen!
Schrottreactor und ich müssen daher,so leid es uns tut,heuer absagen!Wir wünschen Euch allen viel Spaß und Vergnügen!!


----------



## posengucker (26. September 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Hi Wolfgang,

schade dass ihr keine Zeit habt. Das nächste Mal klappt es bestimmt.

lg
Werner


----------



## Zander01 (26. September 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Und auch ich muss leider absagen!
Wie schon gesagt bekommen wir diesen Freitag einen neuen Server, der nichtmal zusammengebaut ist #d .
Muss also Samstags auch noch arbeiten.

Die Unterkunft auf den Fotos schaut ja uuurrrigst genial aus!
Beim nächsten AB-Treffen bin ich dann aber dabei.

Gruß Franz


----------



## rob (26. September 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

ohjeee...jetzt trifft wieder genau das ein was wir am anfang schon befürchtet haben.
so werden der werner ,jürgen und ich alleine den neusidlersee unsicher machen,wenn das so weiter geht.....schade um den schönen platz.ist wirklich was besonderes und hat man nicht alle tage.
wünsch euch beste grüsse#h


----------



## posengucker (26. September 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Hi,

soweit ich informiert bin, kommen geko und richard ebenfalls.

Gebt mal kurz Bescheid, wer jetzt am Wochenende kommt.

Ich bin dabei.

lg
Werner


----------



## rob (26. September 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

ja das wäre super!!
gebt mal bescheid bitte wer jetzt kommen kann.
ich wäre auch schon eventuell donnerstag späten nachmittags dort.wenn da schon wer mit will!

DER TERMIN: 29.9.06 - 1.10.06

Fertörakos bei Sopron am Neusiedlersee.
Preis pro Person/ Nacht 15 € . Das Haus hat 4Zimmer mit 8 Betten und vielen Matratzen, 2Bäder/WCs. Küche und 2 gr. Wohnzimmer.

interessierte für das 3 österreichische anglerbordtreffen von 29.9-1.10.06 am neusiedlersee auf der ungarischen seite:

Geko
sebastian
Fabio
234
rob
stockfisch
posengucker
MaHaTawaNa ?(ev. einen tag)
richard
fischerwahn und wolfgang
Helmet
nevis


----------



## Fabio (26. September 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Ich bin leider der nächste, der absagen muss  dabei sah das so geil aus..........


----------



## richard (26. September 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Servus!

Zuerst die gute Nachricht: Geko und ich sind nach wie vor an Board.

Schlechte Nachricht: 
Ich kränkle noch etwas dahin, aber Aspirin wird schon wirken.
Wir haben keinen fahrbaren Untersatz. Kann uns wer mitnehmen? 

Da wir alle 2 nur in OÖ fischen, haben wir nur eine Minimalausstattung zur Verfügung (= 2 X 2 Karpfenruten und Zubehör). Wem dürfen wir für ein paar Stunden eine Feeder-Rute oder eine Posenstange „entführen“?

Also bis bald
Ritschie


----------



## rob (26. September 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

servus richard!!
habt ihr 2 lust schon am donnerstag nachmittags zu fahren?so auf gemütlich,das wir vor 17:00 im fischergeschäft sind!wäre sicher nett!
wenn euch sonst niemand mitnehmen kann fahr ich halt erst am fr mit euch!wegen ruten und so...da werd ich sicher was finden...eine 2 feeder brauch ich selber!hab meine in norge zerstört:c

mal schaun was der in seinem angelshop so hat...ist ja sehr gut sortiert was ich gesehen habe:q
lg rob


----------



## richard (26. September 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Servus Rob!

Donnerstag geht noch nicht, da muss ich meine Dissertation einreichen, aber frage Geko, vielleicht gehts sichs bei ihm schon aus. Ich könnte ja am Freitag mittags mit dem Zug nachreisen, wenn mich jemand am nächsten Bahnhof abholt.


----------



## rob (27. September 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

servus burschen!!
habe gestern mit jürgen stockfisch telefoniert.der hätte schon morgen nachmittags zeit!wie sieht es bei dir aus geko!?kannst du morgen schon.wenn ja würden wir am fr. den richard am bahnhof in sopron abholen.es gibt laut werner eine gute direktverbindung aus wien raus.wenn geko morgen keine zeit hat,fahren wir alle am freitag vormittags.
mal schaun was sich ergibt!

hey julian!was ist den mit dir und wolfgang!kommt ihr jetzt?

lg rob


----------



## posengucker (27. September 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

@richard:

es fahren alle vollen Stunden Eilzüge von Wien Süd (Bahnsteig 11-19, sog. Ostflügel) nach Sopron. Reisedauer 1:16 Minuten.

lg
Werner


----------



## rob (28. September 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

DER TERMIN: 29.9.06 - 1.10.06

Fertörakos bei Sopron am Neusiedlersee.
Preis pro Person/ Nacht 15 € . Das Haus hat 4Zimmer mit 8 Betten und vielen Matratzen, 2Bäder/WCs. Küche und 2 gr. Wohnzimmer.

interessierte für das 3 österreichische anglerbordtreffen von 29.9-1.10.06 am neusiedlersee auf der ungarischen seite:

Geko
sebastian?
234?
rob
stockfisch
posengucker
MaHaTawaNa ?(ev. einen tag)
richard
fischerwahn und wolfgang??
Helmet?
nevis?

grüss euch!!
so lagsam packen wir uns zusammen und die ersten 3 tapferen werden heute nachmittags zum see fahren.freu mich schon aufs angeln!
morgen und samstag kommen die anderen nach.
die leute in der liste mit fragezeichen haben sich nicht wieder gemeldet.
wenn jemand kommen möchte, etwas oben im beitrag stehen alle infos über wo,wie und was
würde mich freuen wenn noch einige dazustossen würden.ist wirklich was ganz nettes und besonderes.
bis dann am ab treffen!!!
lg rob


----------



## posengucker (28. September 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Hi,

wünsch euch gute Reise und wir sehen uns spätestens am Samstag Vormittag.

lg
Werner


----------



## rob (28. September 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

danke werner!wenn wir was nettes fangen melden wir uns..haben ja österreichisches netz:q
nehm dir auch die sachen mit#h


----------



## richard (28. September 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Juhu, in 11 Stunden fahre ich mit dem Zug los nach Ungarn.


----------



## gismowolf (28. September 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Servus Ritschie!
Wünsch Euch allen viel Vergnügen und ein kräftiges PH#h .Mach für mich bitte einige schöne Stimmungsfotos von spät bis früh vom See!Hätte mich riesig gefreut,wieder mal mit Gleichgesinnten an dem See zu angeln,an dem mich im zarten Alter von 3 1/2 Jahren der Virus erwischt hat!!Es wollte leider nicht sein..............:c


----------



## fishmike (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Hi,
gibts noch gar nichts neues von den Abgesandten in Richtung Ungarn? Laßt doch mal was hören bzw. laßt Bilder sprechen. Ich musste es leider vorziehen mich mit Angina ins Bett zu legen...

mfg
MICHI


----------



## stockfisch (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Hallo Michi,

also ich sag nur von Aal bis Zander über Wels war alles dabei .. Bericht und ein paar Photos werden sicher noch folgen.

Gute Besserung übrigens!!


----------



## rob (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

war ein super treffen das sehr viel spass gemacht hat.
haben uns zwei schöne tage gemacht in einer wundervollen umgebung.freu mich schon auf das nächste treffen mit euch:m
beste grüsse aus wien und stellt mal ein paar fotos bitte rein!
lg rob


----------



## posengucker (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

- der Bauch tat weh vom Lachen
- der Kopf tat weh vom Gerstensaft 
- der Arm tat weh vom Wallerdrillen 

alles tat weh, trotzdem wars schen

lg
werner


----------



## richard (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Sehr feine Sache gewesen. Und erst die Welse in unerwarteter Größe. Haus direkt im See, der Kühlschrank 10 Meter vom Angelplatz entfernt. Feine Sache. Apropos; weiß schon jemand wie die gordos auf Deutsch heißen?

Ritschie


----------



## rob (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

servas ritschie!
du keine ahnung.von meinen fischtafeln hab ich aber sehen können das es definitiv weder ein maifisch noch eine kl renke ist.
werd mal online gucken!
lg rob


----------



## stockfisch (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Hallo Jungs,

ja, ich hab auch nachgesehen in meinen beiden Büchern (das eine sogar mit Bestimmungsschlüsseln) .. in beiden nicht gefunden .. das Maul ist einfach sehr aussergewöhnlich


----------



## posengucker (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Waren sicher Mutanten


----------



## Räuberschreck (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Hallo Jungs,

glückwunsch zu euren gefangenen Fischen, leider konnte ich nicht mitkommen - ihr wisst ja die Arbeit geht eben einmal vor!!

Bin auch schon auf eure Fotos gespannt!!

zu eurem "Unbekannten Fisch", habe ich da eine Idee. War es vielleicht eine *Ziege (**pelecus cultratus) *die hauptsächlich im Neusiedlersee vorkommt! Mehr unter folgendem LINK!!!

Nocheinmal ein kräftiges Petri an alle beteiligten!!!

Martin


----------



## stockfisch (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Hallo Martin,



Räuberschreck schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> glückwunsch zu euren gefangenen Fischen, leider konnte ich nicht mitkommen - ihr wisst ja die Arbeit geht eben einmal vor!!
> 
> ...



Hmm ich weiss nicht, aber irgendwas kommt mir bei diesem Fisch nicht passend vor -> sie sieht zwar ein wenig ähnlich, aber der flache Rücken und der extreme Bauch passt irgendwie nicht find ich .. http://filaman.ifm-geomar.de/Photos/PicturesSummary.cfm?StartRow=1&ID=283&what=species

Ansonsten ist schon eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit. Aber sie war auch nur silbrig (ok, die Farbe sagt ja bekanntlich nicht sooo viel aus bei Fischen)
Werde sehn, ob ich heute die Photos noch auf den Rechner stelle bzw. Geko hat sie auch ein paar mal photographiert #h


----------



## fishmike (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*



richard schrieb:


> Sehr feine Sache gewesen. Und erst die Welse in unerwarteter Größe. Haus direkt im See, der Kühlschrank 10 Meter vom Angelplatz entfernt. Feine Sache. Apropos; weiß schon jemand wie die gordos auf Deutsch heißen?
> 
> Ritschie



Hey... ihr laßt euch ja alles aus der Nase ziehen |bla: 
Wels... wie groß wie hoch wie breit wie schwer.... kommt schon!! #h 

mfg
MICHI


----------



## Räuberschreck (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Stimmt - ich platze ja auch schon fast vor Neugier!!  |supergri


----------



## Geko (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

hallo alle miteinander!

war wirklich ein nettes wochenende. hat mir echt voll den spaß gemacht. vorallem weil es das letzte freie wochenende war  bevors jetzt wieder ins neue semester geht bei mir.
zu unseren mittlerweile sagenumwobenen fängen mal ein paar fotos.
am ersten ist der kapitalere der beiden welse von werner zu sehen, am zweiten der geheimnisvolle, unbekannte und bisher unbestimmbare fisch. 
war echt eine gemütliche partie die da den weg nach ungarn gefunden hat.

lg, Gernot


----------



## Räuberschreck (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Tolle Fotos, gibts noch mehr????

Pogu , Petri Heil zu deinem rekordverdächtigen Wels!! :m 

Um nocheinmal zu Euren unbekannten Fischen zurückzukommen. Wenn ich das Foto von Jürgen aus dem WWW mit dem von Gernot vergleiche würde ich sagen, dass es eine Ziege (auch Sichling genannt) ist. Denn ich kenne keinen anderen Fisch der so eine auffällig lange und hochangesetzte Brustflosse hat, ausser die "Fliegenden Fische" aus dem Meer!!!!

Grüsse
Martin


----------



## posengucker (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

Hi Martin, 



richard schrieb:


> Und erst die Welse in unerwarteter Größe.



Wie schon von Richard erwähnt :q 

Aber der Zander hatte schon ein schönes Maß.
Da sollten noch Fotos kommen.
lg
Werner


----------



## rob (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angler-Treffen Wien und Umgebung*

weiss gar nicht ob wir vom zander überhaupt ein foto gemacht haben.....
aber der jürgen hat ihn mir abgemessen.war ja ganz schön dick für seine länge.hat uns auch gut geschmeckt:m
was mich interessieren würde,wie waren den die unbekannten fische?haben sie gemundet?!
ziege kann sein,aber das maul ist nicht so sehr ausgeprägt.eventuell kennt der gismo diese fische.
lg rob


----------

